# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  elinks через proxy

## vorm

Добрый день. Собстно сабж. Подскажите где конкретно в elinks настраиваеться прокси. Заранее огромное спасибо за внимание =)

----------


## Devil_InSide

export http_proxy=http://blablabla:port
или
http_proxy=http://blablabla:port elinks ya.ru

----------

